# Need advice on equipment! (Leashes, prongs, crates.)



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Greetings everyone,

My puppy arrives in approximately 5 and a half weeks, and I am currently looking to make purchases on the final few things I need. I have seen a lot of crates and prongs, but the majority are half in half in terms of positive and negative reviews.

I am looking for opinions on the following items, including a brief review, the name of the product, price, quality and where you've purchased it:

Wire crate. (Want one with a divider.)
Prong collar. (For everday use and for Schutzhund)
Harness. (For Schutzhund)
Leashes. (For tracking/Schutzhund)

If anyone is willing to share their opinions on certain products and tell me where you purchased them, I would be very grateful. I am having a hard time deciding on which ones to go with, and I want to make the right decision. 

Thank you!


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

It really is just a preference thing. You have to obtain a certain level of experiance before you know what you like. I tend to like biothane material (the synthetic leather) it is a little more difficult to hold on to if it's wet. I like the old school Herm Sprenger pinch collars too. For me the more simple the design the better, and the less the chance of failure.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

mthurston0001 said:


> It really is just a preference thing. You have to obtain a certain level of experiance before you know what you like. I tend to like biothane material (the synthetic leather) it is a little more difficult to hold on to if it's wet. I like the old school Herm Sprenger pinch collars too. For me the more simple the design the better, and the less the chance of failure.


Very true!

A friend of mine uses Herm Sprenger and recommended it, and I saw it online for a fair price and it looks quite simple. I would certainly prefer a simple prong. 

Thank you for your comment!


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

*Large or X-Large wire crate* with a divider=Mine is made by Mid-West
*Doggie seatbelt or car carrier* for pet's safety when riding (never put pet in the front seat because of the airbag.)
*Collar and 6' leash for training*-I like the Martingale type collars-brand name Lupine. Many other brands out there.
*Rope tug toy* 
*Kiddie pool* for the hot summer days-All of my GSDs have loved it.
*Portable water bowl* for trips out and about-brand name Outward Hound-It's a canvas type material that folds up so it doesn't take up space.
*Pet ID-*whether tags, microchip, tatoo or all of them!
*Grooming items*
Looking forward to seeing pics!


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

As far as wire crates go I have/had three:

1) 42" long Midwest w/ Divider (single door)- loved it, felt like heavier gauge wire than the other two, came with a divider. $125 at Canadian Tire about 8 years ago. No longer have it, loaned to a friend and never returned.

2) 20" long Pet Mate (single door)- no the most sturdy but works for the Shih Tzu, unless the larger ones are heavier gauge wire I wouldn't bother with it. No divider with mine. $44 @ Walmart 3-4 years ago

3) 36" long Petsmart brand w/ Divider (double door)- brand new, maybe a little lighter guage than the Midwest, but it might feel lighter because it is smaller. $80 at Petsmart 2 weeks ago w/ discount card. I think it's great because I can set it up and fold it down INSIDE my Aveo with the back seats folded down and it fits in length wise or width wise.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have pretty much one of everything at my place, you can come and see them and feel them and test them out on Stark if you like. 

Did you get the email I sent you with my list?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh, and the one thing *I* think is essential for puppies and that I will NEVER be without is an excerise pen. 

I used that x-pen so much it was insane.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Oh, and the one thing *I* think is essential for puppies and that I will NEVER be without is an excerise pen.
> 
> I used that x-pen so much it was insane.


I second this, i've made a lot of use out of the one I have here, it's heavy plastic and each panel can break off so you can adjust the length/size, I often shorten it to block off doorways.

I'm a fan of the herm springer prong, I haven't had any issues with it coming apart or anything. I have a biothane lead but like mentioned I find it difficult to hang onto if it gets wet, which makes holding back an 82 pound dog difficult during bitework, but it's great for everyday use.

At first i've used just regular nylon harness for schutzhund on puppies, and then I eventually got a leather harness.

I've been really happy with Dog Equipment - Police Dog, Schutzhund, Service Dog, Dog Agility as far as being dog supplies goes, they every so often email out promo codes as well.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I used the nylon for Stark when we first started and then switched to an agitation harness and still use that most times (haven't done bitework since before Christmas!!!!) but he was using a fursaver/leather collar as well depending on what we were working on.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

There is a local store in the Forest Glenn Plaza (off of Strasburg?) that will get you things in if she doesn't carry them (she got me my x-pen at cost!). 

If you want, we can go and do some shopping.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

@Wild Wolf: Congrats on the Geistwasser (Facewasher!) pup  Jen and Bill are awesome to deal with! (I have an Arrek x Ayla pup) Jen recently mentioned to me that there was another puppy buyer from Canada recently.

The Schutzhund equipment supplier All K-9 is very good to deal with and is affiliated with Dogsport Gear (Schutzhund equipment, Police k9 equipment supplier , dog equipment, dog harness) when it's a Canadian order. They carry the exact same gear but it is shipped out of Langley BC.

I use the 2.25mm Herm Sprenger Stainless Steel Prong and I bought extra links to expand it as I need to and I use a 4' 5/8" wide leather leash from Hortons Quality K9 (hortonsquality.com) with a Herm Sprenger French Scissor clip that is easy to manipulate in the cold Alberta prairie winters when I have mittens on.




VomBlack said:


> I've been really happy with Dog Equipment - Police Dog, Schutzhund, Service Dog, Dog Agility as far as being dog supplies goes, they every so often email out promo codes as well.





Wild Wolf said:


> Greetings everyone,
> 
> Wire crate. (Want one with a divider.)
> Prong collar. (For everday use and for Schutzhund)
> ...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Horton's is nice, but I find them very exspensive.

I think AllK9, Dog Sport Gear, Hallmark, etc. have the same quality for less money. Plus, bonus is Dog Sport Gear won't charge you shipping fees if your order is over $99.99.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Also, the scissor clip, have you had any issues with them breaking? Making the collar weak at all? I know Leerburg had some information on them and will not sell them now.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Also, the scissor clip, have you had any issues with them breaking? Making the collar weak at all? I know Leerburg had some information on them and will not sell them now.


I don't have any clips on the prong collar. The French scissor clip is on my leather leash from Hortons and it is about 3.5" (8cm) long! The clip is so massive that it hurts like the dickens when you accidentally clip your finger...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Sorry, I just re-read your post and realized it was the leash.. lol.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

tintallie said:


> @Wild Wolf: Congrats on the Geistwasser (Facewasher!) pup  Jen and Bill are awesome to deal with! (I have an Arrek x Ayla pup) Jen recently mentioned to me that there was another puppy buyer from Canada recently.


Thank you!! I am SO very proud to be taking home a Geistwasser pup - Bill and Jen have been fantastic thus far! My pup is from their S Litter out of Cayos and Hilde. Will be three weeks on Thursday.  <3


----------



## trophytimegundogs (Jun 10, 2011)

For traveling you can't beat an Owens Dog Box ...plenty of options to choose from and probably the safest way to transport.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Please, please, please do not use a prong or a slip collar on your puppy. I see you have it on your list of supplies to get, but I caution you to hold off on such until your pup is at least 6 months of age (preferably older!)

The best thing you can do for your pup is purchase a treat pouch and lots of small, soft, training rewards. Your puppy's mind is going to be like a little sponge, start filling it up the moment your puppy comes home!

I also recommend getting an exercise pen and filling it with all sorts of toys, boxes, and mentally enriching things! 

A large wire crate will probably suit you best as you can find one that comes with a divider that you can make larger as your pup grows.

My dogs, and the puppies I've raised all seem to love nylabones. Best to find the ones of interesting textures and shapes (even though they tend to cost a bit more)

I'd hold off on the harness until your pup is a bit larger, because if you're going to be doing schuzhund you'll probably want a good harness and they tend to be pricey. Leerburg is a good place to shop around.

Focus on building drive and obedience and hopefully you'll be on the right path for whatever you want to accomplish in the future.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

e.rigby said:


> *Please, please, please do not use a prong or a slip collar on your puppy. I see you have it on your list of supplies to get, but I caution you to hold off on such until your pup is at least 6 months of age (preferably older!)*
> 
> The best thing you can do for your pup is purchase a treat pouch and lots of small, soft, training rewards. Your puppy's mind is going to be like a little sponge, start filling it up the moment your puppy comes home!
> 
> ...


She was referring to when he was older. 

He came home today and has already been on the flirt pole and did some tug, he also was on her pant leg! 

Awesome little guy who will have the right guidance with the right people. He starts training next weekend.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

That's good to know! I was at one of the local box pet stores today and saw a 12wk old GSD puppy on a prong collar  made me sad.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

There is a GSD mix in our building who wears a prong like a necklace... just hangs there and then they wonder why it doesn't work...


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Hmm all the dog gear I use currently:

Remington plastic crates (XLarge and Large) - purchased at Wholesale Sport Outfitters, a hunting and camping store, XL for bedroom & L for the SUV

soft sided crate from Midwest Camper - folds flat and good for travelling on the road, not recommended for chewers/puppies

Molly Mutt Duvets and stuff sacks - stuff old clothes, pillows, fleece blankets into the sack and zip up the duvet for a bed, washes easily, check their online site for retailers

leather leash - Hortons Quality K9, 4ft, 1/2" with a Herm Sprenger scissor clip

prong collar - 2.25mm links, Herm Sprenger stainless steel prong (Dog Sport Gear)

toys - JW Pet Good/Bad Cuz, West Paw Design Bow Wowzer balls (discontinued but these last through intense chewing) and Hurleys, fleece tugs made from cheap IKEA fleece blanket ($3) cut into strips and braided, Kyjen egg babies (all squeakers are dead but are still great for fetching and stuffing into animal skin)

grooming - Kong Zoom Groom or a rubber curry mitt, earthbath dog shampoo (will try something else next time, this stuff lasts only because she rarely needs a bath!), foot tub, some small hand towels, spray bottles, Happy Tails Spa dog insect repellent, styptic powder, nail clippers

outdoor gear - Ruff Wear Grip Trex boots, Cloud Chaser soft shell and Climate Changer fleece jackets, Palisades Pack (for hikes and camping); if no local retailer, check gear4dogs.com. My dog wears the coats in sub-freezing temps (we walk in -20C/-4F temps) because she has a close coat with little fur on her under carriage.

If I think of anything else, I'll add to this list later.


----------



## goldtwh (Aug 3, 2018)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> There is a GSD mix in our building who wears a prong like a necklace... just hangs there and then they wonder why it doesn't work...



If I do something so obviously "Not" good, I hope folks will stop me and set me straight. They might appreciate a little education from y'all. xoxo


----------



## goldtwh (Aug 3, 2018)

*Thank You*



elisabeth_00117 said:


> She was referring to when he was older.
> 
> He came home today and has already been on the flirt pole and did some tug, he also was on her pant leg!
> 
> Awesome little guy who will have the right guidance with the right people. He starts training next weekend.


 

BIG Congrats! Aren't you just in heaven?
Thanks so much for all the great "lists" guys. We hope to get ours on March 30th at 8 weeks old. We have been "on the list" for several months. We have not had a puppy in the house for 10 years. With the lists, I can now go shopping.. smile... We have exercise yard taking up our dining and half our living room (14 x 6), he already has 36" crate with two doors and removable divider, Nice, soft bed in the crate that I expect to be torn up quickly, then we will go to blankets he can just tear through. Doggie treadmill he can just play on and get used to, still need to get potty box and was looking for preferred filler when I found y'alls lists. My cat uses a wheel, so puppy will learn to use treadmill. He also has a play yard outside (12 x 12) to put him in when I cannot have him attached to my hip, like when rotating laundry. He will be free in the backyard when I am right there with him and he cannot get himself into something that he should not. Once he is big enough for "walks" off the property, I am going to train him to my scooter and off we will go. I could never do the miles he will need without the scooter. Plan to take him to library park and use a long line to let him run more or less free. We have a wonderful island here in San Diego that is leash free, too. Hope to take him there, as well. Our Samoyed and Newfoundland (when he was alive) just love. There is a very good trainer in Ramona that we will hook-up with to move forward in his training. I've never done IPO & are hopeful for this pup. I have done AKC, all classes, big & little dogs. This will be the first dog where I am going to be able to be home with him 24/7. .. Retired... smile Attached photo at 3 weeks, hope it attached. ps: Atlas also has an extra large crate for in the car (closed in, not like wire crate for inside the house) and seat belt when he gets big enough to fit in it. We also got him some wonderful stairs that are collapsible to get him in and out of the back of our SUV when he gets too big to lift into and out of the car. I'm sure I'm missing something, but your lists are wonderful for the last details I need to take care of.


----------

